#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso 17024

## kriskros

Does somebody have the complete quality system in order to get the ISO 17024 accreditation?

See More: Iso 17024

----------


## rafeequkm

Hi, 
Did you get these items. I am also looking for that.

----------


## zubair267

"BS 7121-2-3 (2012)" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sharing which i have.

----------


## RussiCadian

Hello brothers
    Any body has a copy of ISO 17024 ? or its content? I would be grateful for you guys to share it with me
Regards

----------


## micaziv

Hello all interested, here is ISO IEC 17024
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

